# Suche : Bosch Rexroth WinSPS



## S7-Fighter (19 November 2010)

Müßte an einer Rho4.1 eine SPS-Programmanpassung vornehmen und suche die i. Betr. gen. Software. 
Da diese nicht mehr von der Hersteller-HP downzuloaden und auch sonst  nicht mehr zu bekommen ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn hier jemand noch eine CD herumliegen hat und diese nicht mehr braucht bzw. veräußern würde.

Bitte per PN melden


----------

